# Angle head/Internal tool Show up...



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Today A guy I work with bought a "Revolution angle head" i grabbed the head took the sticker off of the sticker attached to the sticker, to my not surprise it was a Genuine Better than ever head, made in canada... Australia changes names for everything... My columbia 3.5 inch mechanical head is the way...


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Drywall_King said:


> Today A guy I work with bought a "Revolution angle head" i grabbed the head took the sticker off of the sticker attached to the sticker, to my not surprise it was a Genuine Better than ever head, made in canada... Australia changes names for everything... My columbia 3.5 inch mechanical head is the way...


 
anglehead? or flusher???


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> anglehead? or flusher???


LOL
Seems like like since you have been gone, we just say angle heads now, no longer mechanical heads etc when talking TT,DM,NS, col, etc

Ones made from BTE (better than ever) can-am and tapepro we say the tin heads, or tin angle heads:yes:

Now for the boring information

The first pic, the one with the "V" metal thing in the middle, is called a flusher. You could put it on your mud runner to glaze, or wipe/install tape.

Second pic is a wiper, it only wipes tape on,,,, But you can glaze with it, if you apply mud with a compound tube or mud runner using a angle applicator. (lambs wool roller too) then chase behind it with the wiper and pole.

If you want captain, I will send you a beat up old tin head(3") so you can try one. There are some things they come in handy for, when you don't want to pull out your expensive angle heads and risk them or not want to clean them. Things like fire taping, tiny jobs, having to catch something up on a job. One thing we get a lot of is garages that get a tape and a coat,,,meaning, tape everything out, and coat everything once, except angles. So we use them in that circumstance

there are certain situations where ware and tare and cleaning can be saved on your angle heads when using the tin ones:thumbup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

You have to laugh when your on site and the taper pulls up with a trailer of tools


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> You have to laugh when your on site and the taper pulls up with a trailer of tools


So your on site and another taper shows up with a trailer load of tools??? Yeah, I would laugh at that :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> You have to laugh when your on site and the taper pulls up with a trailer of tools


 so?? just a spoon will do?:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> so?? just a spoon will do?:blink:


Yep:yes:. And for those that missed it here is Mudstar in all his glory.


----------

